# Happy Birthday, Katie H.



## Cooking Goddess (May 18, 2016)

Hoping you have a wonderful day, and many years full of happiness and love.


----------



## Aunt Bea (May 18, 2016)

Happy Birthday KatieH, have a great day!!!

_Don't forget to ... _


----------



## Josie1945 (May 18, 2016)

Happy Birthday KatieH 

Josie


----------



## medtran49 (May 18, 2016)

Happy Birthday and have a great day!


----------



## Whiskadoodle (May 18, 2016)

Sweeet!  Happy Birthday!


----------



## Andy M. (May 18, 2016)

Happy Birthday. Have a great day!


----------



## Dawgluver (May 18, 2016)

Happy Birthday, Katie H!!


----------



## Katie H (May 18, 2016)

Cooking Goddess said:


> Hoping you have a wonderful day, and many years full of happiness and love.



Ahh, thanks.  Perfect graphic.  Sewing and any form of needlework is something I've loved doing all my life.

Thanks for the birthday greeting.


----------



## Katie H (May 18, 2016)

Aunt Bea said:


> Happy Birthday KatieH, have a great day!!!
> 
> _Don't forget to ... _



Thanks, Aunt Bea.  I would love to fill your prescription.  Unfortunately, it's barely 50F and rainy here today.  Not the ideal climate to get on our Harley in spite of the fact that both of us have rain suits.  Somehow at this age, sunshine and an open road is more appealing.  I may just have to go in the garage and stroke "Old Blue" a few times to let it know we still love it.


----------



## GotGarlic (May 18, 2016)

Happy happy birthday, Katie! Hope you have a wonderful day


----------



## Cheryl J (May 18, 2016)

Happy birthday, Katie!  I hope you're enjoying your day!


----------



## Kayelle (May 18, 2016)

Happy Birthday Katie!!


----------



## Katie H (May 19, 2016)

Thanks, everyone, for the birthday greetings.  I had a lovely day yesterday.  Didn't do anything particularly special...just spent the day doing fun things in the studio with Sally and Bella as my companions.

Gonna party some today because Glenn's taking me to our favorite fish place for a mess o'catfish.  This restaurant has been in existence for over 60 years and produces the best fried fish we've ever had...anywhere.  Sometimes they have fried crappie, but that's rare.

We'll have the "catfish plate," which includes a bowl of white beans, a dish of slaw, several perfectly-done hush puppies, potatoes of our choice (I'll have baked.  Glenn'll have fried.), a hefty onion slice, some big dill pickle spears, some homemade cornbread, and, because this is the south, sweet tea to drink.

If we have room, we might have (probably share) a piece of one of their many homemade pies for dessert.  But, that is a big IF.

It's all sooooo good and we'll probably need a crane to get us out of the place and back into our truck.  It will be worth every bite, though, and I'm looking forward to it.

How'd it go in _Wayne's World_, I think, "Party on, dude!"


----------



## msmofet (May 19, 2016)

Happy belated birthday!!


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (May 20, 2016)

I'm either early for next year or late for this...Happy Belated Birthday Katie!


----------



## bethzaring (May 20, 2016)

Happy Birthday Dear Lady.


Gosh, you bike is shockingly similar to ours.


----------



## Uncle Bob (May 21, 2016)

Happy Burfday my fwiend!!!


----------



## Katie H (May 21, 2016)

Thank you, beth and Uncle Bob.  It's been a lovely and relaxing birthday.  Did some mild celebrating "on" the actual day, then ate out at our favorite fish restaurant the next day.  I'm still enjoying our fried catfish.  Soooooo good.

Been taking things slowly and enjoying "smelling the roses" as the saying goes.  Lots of time in my studio with my girls, Sally and Bella.  For those of you who don't know, my "girls" are our two kitties and they're sweet companions.

I'm just happy to be alive.  As a dear friend of ours says, "I'm still kickin', but not as high."


----------

